# Case International 3220



## 3220Case (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello guys!! I have a 1995 Case 3220 that's killing me! The other day I went to repair my trailer's dump tube because it sheared off. When it was fixed I started the tractor and pulled the lever to make the trailer dump and then lowered it again and stopped the tractor. A few minutes later I went to start the tractor again and the hydraulic pump was making some noise and I had no hydraulic function(no steering, no nothing, but suprisingly I still had brakes). I assumed it was lack of hydraulic oil and as I was in need of the tractor I added some engine oil because it was the only one I had. Still had no hydraulic function but my hydraulic pump had stopped making noise. Since then I replaced the hydraulic filter because the dump tube of the trailer had some dirt inside and I thought it could be clogged. I'm trying to replace the hydraulic oil as well but I don't know out ot get it out. I've talked to a mechanic about it and he said that it could be some air trapped inside the hydraulic pump but I don't know how to get it out. I've already opened the circuit in different places but there's no oil coming out from anywhere, except when I opened a bolt on the side of the tractor and as soon as it started it threw out oil with lots of pressure.
My conclusions are: a clogged thin tube somewhere in the tractor; thick oil; air trapped inside the hydraulic circuit.
This tractor has been a beast and never gave me problems until now with 2000 hours.
Appreciate any help! Sorry for the long post. Thanks!!


----------



## 3220Case (Mar 16, 2015)

*New Info*

So I've been reading loads of posts here on the forum and found lots of interesting stuff. I've read that there's some kind of sump inside the hydraulic oil tank that coulb be clogged, and read something about releasing air on the flow divider. I need your help to locate the flow divider and how to reack the sump. I still don't know how to drain the hydraulic oil.
Thanks for everything!! Sorry for posting this thread in the wrong place.


----------

